# Fined for having your fog lights on



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Just been on the local news, some guy got fined for having his fog lights on, on a perfectly clear day. "Local community" is furious, every tom dick and harry on the local high street saying what an outrage it is etc etc.

Sod that, he deserved it, too many t0ssers going round all day with their fog lights on for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good and not before time, it amazes me its not just confined to boy racers either, shame its not on national news


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Quite right too.....tw*t! :evil:

It's about time more people are done for this type of thing. :x


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I wish I could turn mine off!! :? Faulty switch means every time I turn lights on the fogs come on regardless!!


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Its all a case of discretion.

I am in the police myself, I am normally involved in policing the local cruise in my area. The amount of kids that come into the park with there fogs on....only to show off is stupid. As I say its discretion as to whether they will get a fine or not. Its Â£30 with no points. Depends on the attitude of the driver and behaviour of driver.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

This news pleases me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

fantastic news - i think he should have the fog lights smashed to stop him from doing again. (i'd love to do this to all the saxo's the little gits always have them on)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good news.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> Its all a case of discretion.
> 
> I am in the police myself, I am normally involved in policing the local cruise in my area. The amount of kids that come into the park with there fogs on....only to show off is stupid. As I say its discretion as to whether they will get a fine or not. Its Â£30 with no points. Depends on the attitude of the driver and behaviour of driver.


How do you know they're not out blinding people and potentially causing accidents? Isn't that why they shouldn't be on? Why be discretionary? :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

About time as well. These idiots drive around even in daylight with fogs on I had one berk follow me yesterday in the dark fogs full on plays havoc with your eyes. I put my rear fogs on to give him a taste of his own medicine he had the cheek to flash me. What is it with these people why have fogs on in clear weather, is to say look at me my cars got front fog lights. Well i got that off my chest.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Discretion is difficult to go by. Most will palm off that the route they have come from (Say off the A3) was foggy. Others will say "I didn't know they were on". Others will have them wired up to the fronts. Normally we test this out. Basicly...again depends on the constabulary but we have zero tolerance on cruises and anyone caught with them on will have a fixed penalty notice.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

There are very few ocassions that fog lights need to be used IMO. Even in fog. If the traffic is busy and you are only 40 ft away from another car and you can see it perfectly well ( front and behind) you don't need to blind everyone with your fogs lights. Just because it says FOG doesn't mean you have to turn everything on. If you can see a mist between you and the other cars then it's a good sign that you need to use your fogs, most of the time, even in fog, the air between you and the other cars is perfectly clear. I think heavy rain obscures cars/lights more than most fog patches would.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=stop.gif] about time to fine them all


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> [smiley=stop.gif] about time to fine them all


Hear Hear! Hang the lot of 'em! [smiley=smash.gif] Surprised I didn't read about this in the Daily Mail!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I just feel sorry for all those BMW drivers who obviously have them wired into the dipped beam :evil:


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

forzaf1 said:


> Its all a case of discretion.
> 
> I am in the police myself, I am normally involved in policing the local cruise in my area. The amount of kids that come into the park with there fogs on....only to show off is stupid. As I say its discretion as to whether they will get a fine or not. Its Â£30 with no points. Depends on the attitude of the driver and behaviour of driver.


I have to ask - do you explain to them the potential FPN they could have? Â£30 a few times might get the message through to more than just the chav car park cruisers that it's an offence to use them in visibility of more than 100m. Bit like the fella who was told to clear the snow off the roof of his car :evil: EDIT: just read the post you did when I was writing this [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I realise it's a fine line and you need to keep local relations good, but are you really? Are they laughing at you behind your back because you didn't do anything or are they simply ignorant of the law? Are you losing the respect of the majority because of this apparently lax approach? 
We all appreciate the discretion you mention when it's used by traffic police when we get a warning for a few miles an hour over the limit  , where does the line stop..... :?:

Please don't think I'm attacking you, these comments are more rhetorical than critical.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard W said:


> forzaf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its all a case of discretion.
> ...


Is there any need for rhetorical comments? :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm pleased that thye've done it.

I'm fed up of either being followed by or am following someone with their fogs on in clear weather.

If someone has theirs on coming towards me (and it's not foggy), I stick my full beam on.

Like someone else mentioned I've even had someone else flash me as the rear lights on the TT are obviously bright and he thought my fogs were on. So I stuck it on to stop him flashing me and he apologised. All the while he had his front fogs on though.

Twat.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice to know common sense still has a place on the roads


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Surely if you can't see to know that you don't need your fog lights on then you shouldn't be driving in the 1st place :?: :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phodge said:


> Surely if you can't see to know that you don't need your fog lights on then you shouldn't be driving in the 1st place :?: :!:


Some people think it looks cool :evil:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Surely if you can't see to know that you don't need your fog lights on then you shouldn't be driving in the 1st place :?: :!:
> ...


And they're the people who need a good kick in the c0ck.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Widget said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Even better than a fine :twisted:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> There are very few ocassions that fog lights need to be used IMO. Even in fog. If the traffic is busy and you are only 40 ft away from another car and you can see it perfectly well ( front and behind) you don't need to blind everyone with your fogs lights. Just because it says FOG doesn't mean you have to turn everything on. If you can see a mist between you and the other cars then it's a good sign that you need to use your fogs, most of the time, even in fog, the air between you and the other cars is perfectly clear. I think heavy rain obscures cars/lights more than most fog patches would.


I totally agree.

Not bothered whether they are cautioned or fined, they should be stopped!

Often see the police just let them drive on by and I am sure this is not because they are busy with other duties.

We should have fog light cameras :!:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

You can tell the offender the options. So if you give him/her a FPN then you can tell me "I can let you go or give you an FPN. This time around I will issue you a FPN because....."

The cruise that takes place in Surrey is a fairly big event but it causes alot of trouble so much so that the police stay out of the carpark where it is held. Police were surrounded and stoned last year for entering the car park so what happens is the officers wait outside and pull drivers in before entering the car park. Surrey...like most forces have zero tolerance for these cruises and don't want them in the county so that is why FPN's are issued in nearly all incidents.

Its not just fogs that they get an FPN at cruises. Pretty tough on anything. Blacked out windows, number plates without lights, wheels rubbing on wheel arch, illegal number plates, wrong colour headlights, those LED lights by the windscreen washer jets.

At the end of the day, there are cruisers who have there Scoobies and are genuine cruisers who obey the law and have some very nicely kept machines. Then you get the Saxo's, 106's, Corsas where they go to cause trouble or think they are above the law and will whack any piece of crap on the car. This is where the FPN's are issued.

Different shifts we do work on different targets. I have done a shift where it was a case of pulling over any car where the headlights are not working correctly.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Where in Surrey is this big cruise?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'd hazard a guess at Guildford Retail park.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

scottk said:


> Where in Surrey is this big cruise?


We've never managed to organise one recently


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yep its Ladymead Retail Park. About 4ish is fine with some nice muscle cars but then after at about 8ish that it gets more packed and that is when it can turn quite nasty.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > Where in Surrey is this big cruise?
> ...


We had 200+ TT's at HMC last year :lol: :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

nutts said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > scottk said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I meant a local Surrey meet


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I meant a local Surrey meet


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=55437


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> ]
> 
> 
> > I meant a local Surrey meet
> ...


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

In my opinion front fog lights have no place on a vehicle. If you're close enough behind another car that you can see it, you should turn them off so they don't dazzle the driver in front. If you're not, there's no point them being on as they add very little to visibility. The fog lights on my TT are by far the best I've had on any car, and they're still next to useless in actual fog.

With rear fogs, the same applies only more so. If there's someone behind, then you're dazzling them and should turn them (or it) off. If there isn't, then there's no point it being on as there's no-one to see it.

And as for "I didn't realise it was on", surely the law requires a warning lamp on the dashboard for a rear fog light, so that's two offences if it doesn't work. 

But I've said before, the people who wind me up the most is drivers of new-shape A4s and A4 cabriolets because I know for sure* that they can't have left them on from last time it was foggy - the light switch makes that impossible, so if they're on in broad daylight it has to be deliberate.

* with the exception of the odd faulty light switch, of course.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

forzaf1 said:


> Its not just fogs that they get an FPN at cruises. Pretty tough on anything. Blacked out windows, number plates without lights, wheels rubbing on wheel arch, illegal number plates, wrong colour headlights, those LED lights by the windscreen washer jets.


Thanks for adding that, IMHO it's great that a force has the zero-tolerance attitude with the idiots that end up getting tergetted mainly because of their behaviour and disrespect for the law and the police who enforce it.

I work as Chief Marshal for a large tarmac rally in Scotland and we have an excellent working relationship with the local police. In fact we used to have a traffic car working as one of the course cars! Before the event we meet and find out what efforts are being made to ensure compliance with the law and in the last few years it's been speeding(on road sections!), numberplates, foglights (and extra lights in general) which have been the focus. They have given us warning that speed monitoring would be taking place in sensitive and built-up areas. We then warn marshals and competitors through the usual briefings that this activity is taking place and the whole thing runs like clockwork. There's no resentment as people recognise the need for such activity and most comply with our requests. It's all in the interest of the sport as after all if we had a bunch of loonies flying round the islanders would get pissed off and wouldn't let us back!


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Serious question: What are front fog lights actually for?

I can understand and have seen the benefit of rear fog lights. When driving in thick fog the only cars I can see ahead are those who have their rear fogs on (or people who are braking) - therefore it really is a useful safety feature (and the light is hardly dazzling now is it?).

However, what on earth are front fog lights for? To enable you to be seen? We'll surely your headlights are bright enough to mean that isn't an issue, right? Or is it to enable you to see - but if you can't see through fog using your normal headlights then what advantage will an extra pair of lights offer?

I heard a while back that they were located lower than headlights in order to project underneath the fog, yet if this is the case then why are the integrated into the headlight on the TT (and many other modern cars)?

Does anyone actually know?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Storm said:


> Serious question: What are front fog lights actually for?
> 
> I can understand and have seen the benefit of rear fog lights. When driving in thick fog the only cars I can see ahead are those who have their rear fogs on (or people who are braking) - therefore it really is a useful safety feature (and the light is hardly dazzling now is it?).
> 
> ...


To be honest were ever they are located front fog lights are a wast of time they dont work as they should


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The idea of fog lights is to illuminate the road at a low level. If you illuminate at a high level then you light up the fog at drivers eye level making is difficult to see.

The TT is a bit strange (and then new S6) in that the fog lights are at the same height as the headlights. They are just adjusted to point down. Normally they are located lower on the body work.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> The idea of fog lights is to illuminate the road at a low level. If you illuminate at a high level then you light up the fog at drivers eye level making is difficult to see.
> 
> The TT is a bit strange (and then new S6) in that the fog lights are at the same height as the headlights. They are just adjusted to point down. Normally they are located lower on the body work.


Not that strange the Calibra and mk4 golf both have the same for light set up as the TT/S6


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> The idea of fog lights is to illuminate the road at a low level.


Quite often they're also angled slightly to illuminate the verge/kerb better. I think that's one reason they're dazzling as the point outwards towards other vehicles.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The idea of fog lights is to illuminate the road at a low level. If you illuminate at a high level then you light up the fog at drivers eye level making is difficult to see.
> 
> The TT is a bit strange (and then new S6) in that the fog lights are at the same height as the headlights. They are just adjusted to point down. Normally they are located lower on the body work.


 Scotty, if fog lights illuminate at a low level why do people complain about being dazzled? Ive got to say that, although i don't feel the need to use them unnecessarily, other people earn my pity for their perceived coolness, rather than genuine annoyance. At the end of the day its illegal but i think its just another PC bandwagon being jumped on and there are far more serious motoring concerns to be worried, or to complain, about. Modern fog lights DONT dazzle as much, if at all, in my opinion. What ForzaF1 seems to be saying is that the police take the same view and therefore will use discretion. However use them as a symbol of an anti-social statement during a cruise and you will get your FNP. That seems to be a fair attitude IMO


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Because they are low the angle the light contacts the ground at is very shallow hence the light only needs to be slightly deflected and it bounces up off wet/shiny roads etc into drivers eyes.

Higher lights point down more acutely and I assume therefore get disipated rather than reflected.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Because they are low the angle the light contacts the ground at is very shallow hence the light only needs to be slightly deflected and it bounces up off wet/shiny roads etc into drivers eyes.
> 
> Higher lights point down more acutely and I assume therefore get dissipated rather than reflected.


So in good clear or sunny conditions they are not likely to dazzle. That sounds logical to me and reflects my own observations. The posts ranting on about them are legally correct but i suspect are demonstrating a "im superior attitude" rather than genuinely being dazzled.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

With all the media coverage about fog lights,I have noticed the last 2 mornings a marked reduction with cars with them on.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I had some twat following me last night with the full 4 light treatment. Insisted on driving way too close and all I could see was the glare from his front spots. Really very bright and definitely not angled down far enough :evil: Tried flashing my rear fog at him but he was completely oblivious to this :x


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I know this is over a week old but i just come across it - i just read 5 pages of people moaning about people with front fog lights on.

Id just like to go completly against the grain and say i really doesn't bother me at all...front fog lights have never, and will never blind me - they are, as stated somewhere hear, usually down low and to be honest front fog lights are not even that much brighter.

I think people do it when their fronts are down low because its also like another set of side lights, and does look quite good (Peugeot even realise this and if you notice on all of the adverts for their cars they will be driving with front fogs on)

Now people leaving full beams on by mistake, that IS blinding, and that really IS annoying.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Make that a year and a week old.

Regardless of the details, uneccessary (and illegal) use of fog lights is a crime committed by first class numpties.

It's not big, it's not clever, and no, it doesn't look good. And yes, you are a complete cod piece face for doing so.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm afraid ths is never going to go away I can't stand it myself - but if I borrow either of the kids cars at night the first thing I do when I get in them is switch off their front fogs (they are always on), it must be some sort of unwritten rule amongst the youngsters.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I have to say, if i'm driving on unlit, dark country roads, i find it useful to have my font fogs on with my main beam to illuminate the road closer to the car better, esp if i'm pushing on. BUT, i turn them off when the main beam get turned off / when the road gets better lit.

I can't remember the last time i used my rear fogs for fog, it's generally when there's heavy rain on the motorway (and i mean heavy), paranoid of some idiot rear ending me on the motorway in heavy rain....


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> forzaf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its all a case of discretion.
> ...


In that case should speeding offences not be discretionary either? After all speed can also cause acidents. I wonder how many on here would not be driving now....


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I do feel glad i'm the only one that has never ever been annoyed or even noticed this. Maybe my eyes work differently - or maybe its like new music for people over 30 - it natural sounds like noise haha.

To be honest there are 101 things that annoy the fuck of me while i'm on the road...many many more are a lot more annoying that people having front fog lights on, which is a petty thing to get annoyed about (and as i state again i don't understand how it can be annoying or how you can even be blinded by it) and i think your stupid if you call out for an instant fine for anything on the road - they already take enough cash out of us - maybe an instant for anyone under the age of 25 driving a Nova or a Corsa would be more resonable.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

At long last, the police are actually fining some motorists other than speeders!  (No offence to any PC's) Who knows, maybe some of the middle and outside lane hoggers "might" be next! :wink:

Sounds like progress!


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Silversea said:


> At long last, the police are actually fining some motorists other than speeders!  (No offence to any PC's) Who knows, maybe some of the middle and outside lane hoggers "might" be next! :wink:
> 
> Sounds like progress!


YES! Now that is fucking annoying, 100x more than someone having their fog lights on, lane hoggers, especially if you have to change 3 lanes to overtake someone doing 50...i try and always over exaggerate this to see if they get the point - obvioulsy they don't because they're idiots.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

dannys1 said:


> i try and always over exaggerate this to see if they get the point - obvioulsy they don't because they're idiots.


I try to make the point too. 

However, fog light illuminators are just as ignorant as lane hoggers and should be publicly flogged.

dannys1 - I do hope your not trying to justify _your_ illegal use of fog lights :roll:


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Widget said:


> dannys1 said:
> 
> 
> > i try and always over exaggerate this to see if they get the point - obvioulsy they don't because they're idiots.
> ...


Haha no - ive never had them on, i just don't see the problem in them what-so-ever, and what with all the things that are annoying on the road i cant see how this would cause a 6 page thread. The tt's fog lights don't look good enough to leave on anyway ;-) Although i do like the way new audis fog lights turn on when you unlock the car


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

dannys1 said:


> i cant see how this would cause a 6 page thread


Because it's law breaking that constantly gets over looked.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I haven't read all the posts so I don't know if it has been mentioned but when are the police going to string up all those c0cks with their rear fog lights wired into their brake lights?

My own personal feeling is that fog lights are so often mis-used and so infrequently necessary that it would be preferable to disconect them from most cars! Unfortunately this is not pratical so their use should form part of the driving test. (It probably does already, I passed my test nearly 25 years ago when we didn't have fog and there were only two cars on one road at any one time. We did have fog lights though...ramble, ramble, youth of today......)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> I haven't read all the posts so I don't know if it has been mentioned but when are the police going to string up all those c0cks with their rear fog lights wired into their brake lights?
> 
> My own personal feeling is that fog lights are so often mis-used and so infrequently necessary that it would be preferable to disconect them from most cars! Unfortunately this is not pratical so their use should form part of the driving test. (It probably does already, I passed my test nearly 25 years ago when we didn't have fog and there were only two cars on one road at any one time. We did have fog lights though...ramble, ramble, youth of today......)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bet a grand you'll never be stopped with your TT front fogs on! The dull glow is of no use to man or beast.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Just been on the local news, some guy got fined for having his fog lights on, on a perfectly clear day. "Local community" is furious, every tom dick and harry on the local high street saying what an outrage it is etc etc.
> 
> Sod that, *he deserved it*, too many t0ssers going round all day with their fog lights on for no reason whatsoever.


I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

As some maybe aware, I am a police officer. I caught a young driver going to a local "cruise" with his fog lights on. He took the fine but a month later its come back saying he wishes to take it to court because he was using them as his headlights were not working. He did not tell me this at the time.

I have a court date set and all this for Â£30. My defence when I get there will be that if his headlights were not working then the journey he was making was not essential and he should not of been out. Of course I could just issue him another Â£30 for not having his headlights working correctly instead.

Who are they going to back???? Ummm....


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

forzaf1 said:


> As some maybe aware, I am a police officer. I caught a young driver going to a local "cruise" with his fog lights on. He took the fine but a month later its come back saying he wishes to take it to court because he was using them as his headlights were not working. He did not tell me this at the time.
> 
> I have a court date set and all this for Â£30. My defence when I get there will be that if his headlights were not working then the journey he was making was not essential and he should not of been out. Of course I could just issue him another Â£30 for not having his headlights working correctly instead.
> 
> Who are they going to back???? Ummm....


Im on your side officer :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

forzaf1 said:


> As some maybe aware, I am a police officer. I caught a young driver going to a local "cruise" with his fog lights on. He took the fine but a month later its come back saying he wishes to take it to court because he was using them as his headlights were not working. He did not tell me this at the time.
> 
> I have a court date set and all this for Â£30. My defence when I get there will be that if his headlights were not working then the journey he was making was not essential and he should not of been out. Of course I could just issue him another Â£30 for not having his headlights working correctly instead.
> 
> Who are they going to back???? Ummm....


Headlights aren't (despite what BMW drivers think) an acceptable replacement for headlights. Book him, Danno!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> As some maybe aware, I am a police officer. I caught a young driver going to a local "cruise" with his fog lights on. He took the fine but a month later its come back saying he wishes to take it to court because he was using them as his headlights were not working. He did not tell me this at the time.
> 
> I have a court date set and all this for Â£30. My defence when I get there will be that if his headlights were not working then the journey he was making was not essential and he should not of been out. Of course I could just issue him another Â£30 for not having his headlights working correctly instead.
> 
> Who are they going to back???? Ummm....


I hope the court will back you!!!!

Not only fo I find it VERY annoying if people use fog lights when there is no need to (my pet hate). But in my understanding it is ilegal to drive without working head lights unless it is the shortest route to the garage (or shop) to get them sorted.

Please let us know how it goes?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Am I allowed to dislike Volvo cars that have their lights on even though it's a perfectly fine day? I agree with all the negative comments about fog lights; very annoying.

Joe


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Am I allowed to dislike Volvo cars that have their lights on even though it's a perfectly fine day?


No. Works fine in Scandinavia where it's dark all the time  Most modern Volvo's shouldn't have the lights on all the time in the UK since it's an "optional" standard setting.

Actually, there's some issues about daytime running lights and the amount of energy they waste that's being discussed by some govenments (LED bulbs wouldn't waste so much energy though).


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Actually, there's some issues about daytime running lights and the amount of energy they waste that's being discussed by some govenments (LED bulbs wouldn't waste so much energy though).


Isn't the discussion in relation to the use of day time running with head lights on throughout the EU?

It makes you wonder what happened in the 'old days' when people didn't use headlights or fog lights in 30mph areas. (The answer isn't- had crashes! lol) Makes you wonder just how bad todays drivers are that they need to break the law to be seen.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MKII comes with DRL - but you can switch them off.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> forzaf1 said:
> 
> 
> > As some maybe aware, I am a police officer. I caught a young driver going to a local "cruise" with his fog lights on. He took the fine but a month later its come back saying he wishes to take it to court because he was using them as his headlights were not working. He did not tell me this at the time.
> ...


Yes but are foglights a suitable replacement for foglights?

A Rioja moment? :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> MKII comes with DRL - but you can switch them off.


I noticed that switch - what's the difference between using that and turning the sidelights on using the main dial?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

RTFM ? :?

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Erm, the DRLs are brighter and look more like std, but dimmer normal lights.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

TTotal said:


> RTFM ? :?
> 
> :lol:


I did - this is what it says against "Daytime running lights":

"Applies to vehicles with daytime running lights. Driving with lights on during the daytime can be an advantage. You can use the control (B) (DRL) to switch the *d*aytime *r*unning *l*ights on and off as required."

Great. :roll:


----------

